# I need a sub to operate my skid



## jrloeh (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking for someone dependable and experienced to operate my Skid with a pusher blade for snow removal in the Waukegan, IL. area. You need to be available 24 x 7.

Jim


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You need an employee, not a sub.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

jhenderson9196;1589638 said:


> You need an employee, not a sub.


what he said...


----------



## jrloeh (Jan 8, 2010)

The fact remains, I'm still looking for an experienced skid steer operator to run my skid during snow events in Waukegan. Why is it so hard to find a responsive person that is still willing to work for their money?


----------

